# Advice on mobile phones & contracts in Dubai needed please!



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

Another newbie 'how the hell does it work in Dubai' thread I'm afraid, and another techie advice one....!

We need to get mobile phones for Dubai (or at least I do!) I've been looked on the Du and Etisalat sites but it's not all that clear how they work! They do seem to do them on contract (and sometimes with a subsidised phone) but they're not clear from the site as to how long the contracts are for. 

Which is generally the best network to go with? And is it usually better to buy the handset seperately and get a contract just for usage? Once we get a permanent place (we're in temporary for now) we'll be getting TV and broadband so is that worth bearing in mind for provider?

Data amounts don't seem to be too generous over here, especially when 4G is apparently over here (which can chew through data with audio and video!) 

If we buy the handsets up front are they usually locked to the network/UAE, or could they be used abroad with a foreign sim? In the UK there have been issues with some phones sold as sim free not actually being fully unlocked (much to both the seller and buyer's suprise from what I've read!). If not I'm wondering whether to get an unlocked phone from the UK, but that'd be more hassle!

Also, when texts are inclusive, is that for UAE only texts or do they not cost any more to text abroad (ie back to the UK)? 

I also notice that they have much better deals for Emirates for the same cost! 

Thanks, any advice is appreciated!


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, I've been to Dubai many times and actually own a phone number there.
It is very easy, as long as your device is unlocked you can use it with an etisalat or du SIM cards.
If you are going to live there they may ask for a copy of your employment contract and resident vida before enrolling you on a ore paid plan.
If you buy a pays s you go sim, then you just have to show your passport and visa. I think it costs about 150 dhs for the number and them you pay your voice and data usages. You can buy data separately by just sending a text to a certain number that I don't remember now. 
Hope it helps and good luck


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

The phones you refer to were unlocked. but then lock to the first sim put in them. Its the iphone. (not all are like this).

I would suggest you unlock your device in the UK , get a pay as you go sim out there. and once you get your visa etc then change for a contract.
4G is expensive and eats data rapidly. Do you really need it? are you streaming? No? then you dont need it.

the SMS will be to UAE only.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Best way to buy an unlocked phone is directly from the manufacturer or an authorized distributor, they will carry unlocked phones, the truly unlocked ones. Not from a carrier.

Apple sells iPhones direct on their website. So does Google through their Play Store. Here in North America, there are a number of online retailers that sell unlocked phones, Newegg and Amazon being two.

These phones are not subsidized tho, you have to pay full price.

You can also buy unlocked phones directly in the UAE as well, pretty much every single major mall has retail joints selling phones. Manufacturer warranty on these is spotty though.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You don't have to get a contract. I've always had a pay as you go SIM from Etisalat, that I've since I got when I first arrived on a visit visa. You can buy these from major phone outlets, you don't have to go to Etisalat or DU to get one.


----------



## edu:) (Apr 10, 2013)

I got a contract of Iphone 4s and for me It was a good offer... 200 minutes local calls(which can be carried to the next mo if not used), 200 sms (local) and 1 GB Internet which has an upfront of 2400 and 99aed/ mo. And I used this phone when I went back to my own country with a local simcard and it was working well except you cannot use facetime, but theres a lot of voip apps you can use instead of that. I heard there's a good offer from Du and I am thinking to switch after I finish my contract in a year!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys.

In the UK I used my phone for streaming Spotify so that can use up a fair amount of data, but I guess I can use it in offline mode if neccessary - maybe I need to change my mobile usage....!

Sounds like it might be worth me getting a cheap PAYG phone and sim for now, until I can get a contract one later one. I'm also undecided on which handset, with a new iPhone possible in June/July, the Galaxy 4S imminent here (and available elsewhere), so holding out for now may be a good option. 

Is it easy to pick up a decent cheap PAYG for phoning and texting? 

Sorry, and my Q on texting abroad, does that cost more than texting within the UAE or is it the same regardless?


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey,
Im moving out there in June and waiting for the new iphone too 
HOWEVER - As above all iphones have facetime removed from the phones.

My plan it to take whatever phone i have here, get a pay as you go for now, then maybe get a contract with the new iphone and keep or sell it. (as i have an iphone 5 now anyway).

Dont buy it there, you will find it cheaper here in carphone warehouse. ALL of their pay as you go phones are unlocked. But it with any sim (Which ever combo is cheapest), and just chuck the sim. You can then use your phone over there with any provider. A half decent BASIC phone is around £40-50 with data.

Anything abroad is always more. Its the same as in the UK.
Call/text from the uk to abroad is always more than calling locally.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

You might want to read through this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...047-mobile-carrier-battle-du-vs-etisalat.html

There are some handy little tidbits there, such as an app called "whatsapp" that lets you text for free, and might save you money on a texting plan.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

in short...Apps that are free :

Whatsapp - Text over data
Viber-Text/calls over data
Skype (Download before you get into the UAE)
Facetime - Apple app
iMessage - Apple App


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Oops! Posted this in the thread that's linked above by mistake!

I'm just trying to work out the cost for PAYG charges over here. 

OK, so am I reading this correct on Du's PAYG charges? From lower down on this page - Prepaid Plan | du

Calls to all mobiles & national landlines 0.5 fils/sec (so .3 AED a minute, therefore 5p a min (UK price, based on online conversion rates)
Video calls to du  1 fils/sec (so .6 AED a min, 10p a min)
National SMS 18 fils (converts to 3p in sterling?)
International SMS 60 fils (.6AED per text, so 10p per text? Better than 40p it's costing me on my UK phone!) 

Plus I can then buy an add-on for data (based on this page) of 20 AED for 40MB, 50 AED for 100MB or 100 AED for 1GB, etc? And is that a monthly amount or is it until you use it up (ie can you buy a 25GB bundle and it last for ages?)

Any idea if Etisalat are better or worse? They have them well hidden....!

If I'm correct with the above calculations the PAYG costs don't seem too bad.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Another question.... are PAYG phones locked to either Du or Etisalat? I'm quite liking the look of the Nokia 620 (looks a great phone for AED900), but it looks like Carrefour are advertising it with Etisalat branding. Can you chuck a Du sim in and expect it to work or do I need to get a Du specific PAYG? Not sure I can wait for the HTC One to make it over here, plus that'll not be cheap!

I've been into a couple of malls recently and noticed Etisalat stands in the middle of the walkways with MASSIVE queues! What are they all queuing for?! Has there been some new phone released or something, are they always like that?!


----------



## anne86 (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the que is probably for re registration of etisalat sims before due date. Its a new system by them to register sims


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Go early, the lines are usually a lot less. Also as an fyi if you got that sms to update, if you travel to and from ad, the big gas station in the middle has an etisilat center in it that can do this lickidy split....


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, OK, yes, I read about that. Are there loads of PAYG phones out there that aren't registered and they've decided they want to know who owns them all (very Big Brother!)

So if I buy a PAYG will I need any ID, even if on a tourist VISA?

And re my other question above, are PAYG phones locked to networks, or could I get an Etisalat branded Nokia 620 and put a Du sim in?


----------



## sheesha.addict (Apr 21, 2013)

I also found this whole phone contract thing confusing when I first arrived because it doesn't work like the UK. There are some good deals out but after tying myself in to a sim-only contract with du, I definitely want to say that you should check the level of reception you get at home. 

Du are generally cheaper/more generous in regards to international minutes when it came to sim-only contracts and thats why I went for it but I find it almost impossible to get reception in certain rooms of my apartment and building. It may be worth checking a friends phone to see the level of reception they have when they come round for dinner etc.

I don't know if this will help but I actually got a text from du yesterday explaining that I could get the iPhone 5 on an Easy Payment plan of 155 AED a month and includes free 1GB data for 24 months. Only condition is you have to have a CREDIT CARD with one of the following banks: Abu Dhabi Commercial Bank, Emirates NBD, Emirates Islamic Bank, Dubai Bank, Mashreq Bank and National Bank of Abu Dhabi.

I wouldn't let the deal make me open up a new credit card but if you already have one of those could be worth popping into to the du shop to ask them about it. They might even do it for other phones to (I know the new iPhone is immanent so you might want to wait, plus iPhones here don't have FaceTime).

P.S. Take into consideration that du require a 2000 Dirham deposit for roaming (on my plan anyway) which is really annoying if you travel every week for work like I do. As far as I know Etisalat don't require a deposit, but do double check.

The lines in the malls at the kiosks are usually people waiting to pay their bills or complain.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for that. I'm really liking the look of the new HTC One, and Carrefour are letting you pre-order until the end of today - any idea if non-residents would be able to get them though? They're sim free I believe. Would I need ID, etc as well?


----------



## sheesha.addict (Apr 21, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Thanks for that. I'm really liking the look of the new HTC One, and Carrefour are letting you pre-order until the end of today - any idea if non-residents would be able to get them though? They're sim free I believe. Would I need ID, etc as well?


I work in the Carrefour international head office and have asked some colleagues the details are as follows:

28th may release date according to phone supplier but could be late
2699 dhs price tag
No id required for Sim free phone
Can pre-order up to date of release but may run out of stock so do it early if you really don't want to wait to get your hands on it.
I believe you have to pay the full amount to pre order. 

Each store is its own independent business so I would recommend to go there and ask for the full details. Best time to go is in the evening at around 7pm because there should be a promoter specifically assigned for HTC products.

Shop around for a better deal though because some other electronic stores in Deira City Centre expect it a few days earlier and will only take a AED 200 with the remaining on collection. Prices are more or less the same everywhere because it is a new launch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah thanks for that. I went into the Carrefour in Mall of the Emirates today. They're taking 200dhs as deposit with the rest on collection, but there wasn't a promoter there and none of the staff had a clue. One said she thought it could be out by the end of the month but wasn't sure....! 

Wish I'd checked my emails before I set off today as I'd have seen your post before I went! I may just have to chance it until it's officially released and I am able to walk in and buy it there and then. Just hope demand isn't too great and people are waiting for the Samsung S4! I don't have a UAE number at all yet so don't want to be reliant on someone contacting me to say it's available!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi again guys

I bought a PAYG sim on Thursday and a new phone. Stuck the sim in, but it's just said no signal/emergency use only since! Do I need to do anything to get it working?! I've tried registering the number on the Du Selfcare website but that just says it's an invalid number!


----------



## sheesha.addict (Apr 21, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Hi again guys
> 
> I bought a PAYG sim on Thursday and a new phone. Stuck the sim in, but it's just said no signal/emergency use only since! Do I need to do anything to get it working?! I've tried registering the number on the Du Selfcare website but that just says it's an invalid number!


Either call your provider from another phone or go to the du or Etisalat store and get them to sort it out! It shouldn't say that.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'll see if I can find a Du store nearby. I got the phone from Jumbo Electronics and the sim from another phone shop in the Mall of the Emirates (I got that first and was waiting to het a HTC One, but when I went into Jumbo they already had them in!) Looks like it might be a really nice phone when I can use it.....!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

OK, so I went into Plug-ins (where I bought the sim)...nothing wrong with the phone or sim, they just hadn't activated it! The woman who had previously served me said "I'm really sorry, the manager distracted me and I forgot to take the sticker off the box so didn't have the information to activate it..." Took her around 10 minutes to get it set up but it's working now!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

Just a quick question on topping up with Du....

What is the difference between more time and more credit?! 



I doubt I'll use that many voice calls or texts, but I went through the test 40mb of data fairly quickly with just email and my phone updating Twitter, Facebook, etc, so I'll try the 100mb to see how long that lasts. I presume that credit for calls lasts indefinately, so it's just data I'll need to add on a monthly basis, and then just top up for calls as and when needed? And are SMS come out of normal credit for voice calls? There's no explanation on the Du website (and the way it's worded - "recharge bonus" - makes it even more confusing, as it sounds like you're choosing a bonus _with _your top up!) so I thought it makes sense to ask on here as people use them....!

Thanks!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick question on topping up with Du....
> 
> ...


Emanef ... With Du , if u choose more time & let's say you top up with an amount of Aed 20 ,your credit will never expire as long as u are an active Du subscriber but the amount credited will only be what u have recharged ,that is ,Aed 20 .

But if u choose more credit & top up with Aed 20 ,on one hand you get an additional amount on top of your original recharged amount (that is Aed 20 PLUS some 10% more) .... but on the other hand ,the total amount of credit received has an expiry date .The additional bonus received & the expiry dates varies according to the amount of original recharged amount .


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, I see, so if I'm less likely to use it all in a month I'm better with the time and not credit. Thanks. I'm more likely to use data so I'll get one to give me some time and then that should last for a while and I can work out how much data I need per month. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ronan_a (May 12, 2013)

Thank for all the useful information.


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

When i was over there a few weeks ago, i needed a sim for my Samsung Tabelet... went to the Etisalat desk near SKi Dubai, Mall of Emirates. Cost 300 AED 'ish for the 3gb tarif.. was told this is also with call minutes but didnt know how many as my tablet is 3G and wi-fi only.... Not sure what i will do when i move over in a few weeks time.... SInce i work offshore and am away for 5 weeks at a time, i see no point in a contract.... PAYG seems better for me. Just need to see if it'll work in my UK unlocked iphone 4S.... although i may buy a new handset by then.....


----------

